# Instalacja Gentoo Wrocław odpłatnie.

## rarfcio_bed

Witam wszystkich.

Już kiedyś instalowałem Gentoo ale to dawno i było wszystko OK. Teraz mam problemy z kompilacją kernela i ustawieniem gruba. Czy jest ktoś z Wrocławia lub okolic kto by się podjął zainstalowania Gentoo u mnie na PC? I ile by kosztowała taka usługa?

----------

## makalega

Co do kernela jeśli masz problemy z kompilacją, obecnie jest możliwość instalacji binarnego kernela https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1106834-highlight-.html

----------

## robertsurma

Po co Ci GRUB?  :Wink: 

Wykorzystaj UEFI.

----------

## Belliash

To na tym Threadripperze?

----------

## rarfcio_bed

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> To na tym Threadripperze?

 

Tak.

----------

